# iPhone - very cool



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Posting this with a customers iPhone. This is a very cool device! I may just have to get myself one. 

If only Rogers would get some realistic data plans so Apple would sell them in Canada.

Anyone else play with one yet?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhhhh cool!

no, i wanted one but i heard back things about the bills!


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Ya, thats the hold up in Canada. Rogers charges WAY too much for data plans and Apple won't let them. Apple wants a cut as well so Rogers would be making way less if did what Apple wants. 

As long as you have wireless hot spots to hook up to now and then, you don't really need a data plan or at least not a very expensive one. Something minor to receive email. 

Now, the bigger problem is if Apple forces you to upgrade the firmware. It could render your US purchased iPhone useless


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MacFish said:


> Now, the bigger problem is if Apple forces you to upgrade the firmware. It could render your US purchased iPhone useless


Only if you don't know any asian kids to hack it for you.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

True the hackers will eventually figure out a hack but it takes time. If a new firmware locks your phone, it may be out of commission for weeks before a new hack is produced.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Come on man those kids figure stuff out in like 1/2 hour these days.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Not the case with the iPhone. This customer had it unlocked. Accidentally did the new firmware update and it completely locked. She couldn't even use it as an iPod. I got it partially unlocked for her. iPod, Wifi, YouTube etc is all working again but it doesn't recognize the Rogers sim card. 

Gotta wait for the hackers to figure out the new firmware. It took a month or 2 last time.


----------

